# Bruce Schneier: "Daten sind das Müllproblem der Informationsgesellschaft"



## Newsfeed (29 Oktober 2008)

*Bruce Schneier:"Daten sind das Müllproblem der Informationsgesellschaft"*

Der Sicherheitsexperte legte den Schwerpunkt seiner RSA-Keynote auf die Bedeutung des Datenschutzes. Wir erlebten derzeit eine wichtige Umbruchzeit; es liege auch an der Gesellschaft, das Problem der schwindenden Privatsphäre in den Griff zu bekommen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

